# Epic Sauce



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 16, 2020)

Sriracha and honey mixed. Epic!


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Aug 16, 2020)

I do something similar with siracha, syrup and hot sauce. Killer on BBQ porks chops. Gonna try the honey next time


----------



## ksblazer (Aug 16, 2020)

Honey siracha wings are one of my favorites.

I like to also mix in honey and siracha into my bbq sauce for a sweet heat flavor.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 16, 2020)

Nice idea

Warren


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 16, 2020)

Cajun Smokes said:


> I do something similar with siracha, syrup and hot sauce. Killer on BBQ porks chops. Gonna try the honey next time



Will try syrup. Sounds good. 



ksblazer said:


> Honey siracha wings are one of my favorites.
> 
> I like to also mix in honey and siracha into my bbq sauce for a sweet heat flavor.



Hmmm, I like that idea. Will try it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks for the like Derick it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## jlozo21 (Aug 31, 2020)

Honey siracha wings sound awesome!  Do you guys have a ratio that you prefer?


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 31, 2020)

Do you do 50/50 and is there a recommended brand?


----------



## JCAP (Aug 31, 2020)

It’s a killer combo. I’ve used it near then end of whole chicken cooks.


----------



## JCAP (Aug 31, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Do you do 50/50 and is there a recommended brand?



I usually go by the eyeball method but I think it’s around 50/50 (standard green top sriracha sauce). Wegmans actually had a pretty good version though- less heat and a bit more sweetness. Most would provably work well.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 31, 2020)

Gotta try Sriracha and Honey. Been mixing Hotter Texas Pete and Pure Maple Syrup on Pancakes and Eggs or Chicken and Waffles, for Years!...JJ


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 1, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Gotta try Sriracha and Honey. Been mixing Hotter Texas Pete and Pure Maple Syrup on Pancakes and Eggs or Chicken and Waffles, for Years!...JJ



Heck ya, Jimmy! That sounds good. Will have to try that combo. Back where my parents live, a place does hot maple garlic wings. The best and it reminds me of your mix. Thanks for the great idea!


----------

